# filling/levelling out clear coat



## Negativepitch (Jun 24, 2018)

I had a paint run in the clear coat.
I razored the high spot off and went over it with wet and dry with plenty of soap.
The problem I now have is that I have gone wider than the sanded run spot to try and blend the level in but ended up spending to much time on the one area and gone deeper the the normal level of the clear coat...if you can follow that.The area is about 6 inches long by 2 inches high.
I cannot get the level to blend in now. I am still getting a ridge around it.
Having never done this before, how do I go about getting rid of the ridge.
I used 2000 grit.
Having taken some off. I am afraid of breaking into the paint.
I am doing all this by hand with a sanding block


----------

